# Menstrual Cycle after D&E, help!



## langus (Dec 1, 2002)

My daughter went in for her 16 week u/s only to find her baby girl had enlarged ventricles w/ hydrocephally. She went in for a level 2 u/s and found that the baby was not growing properly, her ventricles had enlarged even further and she had a severe heart defect. Her and her husband made the incredibly difficult decision to interrupt the pregnancy.

This is the 7th week. She has cramping but has yet to have a period. Is there someone with advice as to how long she should wait to be concerned and what she can expect?

The doctor told her 4-7 weeks was a standard amount of time before her period actually arrives. They want to get started TTC and she is nervous that she could be pregnant already (which I understand is easily taken care of with a test).

Help?!?

Thanks!


----------



## geck_07 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your daughter's loss. I too lost my baby girl at 37 weeks on May 4th. It's been 11 weeks now and have not yet had a period....I thought that maybe I was pregnant again...but that wasn't the case. Everybody heals at different paces, just give it time. I know what your daughter is going through with ttc again, we are also trying. Not having a period to go by is very frustrating, but even if she starts to chart her cm it can put her on the right track as to when she is fertile. I hope everything works out.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Our baby was died at 16 weeks also (and we had a D&E, too) and my dr said the same thing almost, he said 4 to 6 weeks for a period. Mine came more like 8 to 9 weeks, and it was a weird dragged-out kind of thing, cramping and spotting for almost a week before it really kicked in ... not a normal period for me.









The body adjusts in different ways, and to say what's normally expected really should allow for variations on either end, IYKWIM. I'd be patient for a few more weeks before stressing about it ...








for your DD ... and you ...


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

I had a d&c on May 25th and just finally had my period return at 8+ weeks post procedure.

Sending healing thoughts.


----------

